# Anyone who used Sanlida bow, please share the real experience



## Reddirt (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't own one (yet).
But, I'm very interested.
The Hero X10 kit seems like a very good buy.

*Is it possible to buy just the bow and not the accessories?
Does it ship from China or from USA?*

Reddirt


----------



## SanlidaArchery (Jul 1, 2019)

$1199.99 including all the accessories and the shipping to USA!
With this price point, it is definitely a good buy. We almost provide the accessories for free!
It will be shipped from China to you directly.


----------



## headnheel (Jan 28, 2004)

I recently purchased the X-10 Hero target bow and have found it's quality to be on par with any other bow. The components are of high quality also. The bow absolutely is a shooter!
I've shot just about every major bow manufacturer out there and this bow is on par with them all. 
Anyone out there on the fence about trying one out take the chance. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Jgonzalez12345 (Sep 4, 2021)

Excelente creo que los voy a probar


----------



## headnheel (Jan 28, 2004)

I have two Hero X-10's and absolutely love them.


----------



## xdr (Dec 22, 2019)

when you are buying from China, you are directly supporting a communist government. Buy American.


----------



## headnheel (Jan 28, 2004)

xdr said:


> when you are buying from China, you are directly supporting a communist government. Buy American.


I don't tell you how to spend your money and I'd appreciate it if you did the same....


----------



## MikeAnz (Sep 28, 2021)

SanlidaArchery said:


> Is there anyone who used Sanlida bow?How does it perforn? Please share the real experience and the pictures.


I’ve had the Salinda Miracle X-10 Olympic recurve or awhile and really like it. It’s my first recurve so I don’t have anything to compare it to other than my compound which is totally different. I think for the money it’s a great bow. I haven’t modified anything except installed an AAE clicker extension on it. The only small gripe is the stablizer and riser damper weights seem to come loose but it’s just a matter of tightening them up. I am going to strip it down and shoot barebow for awhile to see how it feels. Overall I would recommend it.


----------



## Ronaldscho (Sep 20, 2021)

Sanlida makes a outstanding recurve bow. I use the myth x10 riser and x10 limbs very dependable and the grip is very repeatable. For the money it is great buy . Won some nfaa outdoor field championship with this bow. As far as I am concerned the bow ranks up there with all the name brand bows .


----------



## jsanford (Feb 20, 2013)

I have 2 OK Archery bows, DST 40 and Absolute 44. Looks like a knock off of them at about half price.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

xdr said:


> when you are buying from China, you are directly supporting a communist government. Buy American.


I don't think there are any ilf bows made in America. Some American companies that have their equipment made overseas, but none made in the US far as I have been able to tell. Correct me.


----------



## xdr (Dec 22, 2019)

Other than small custom trad bow makers who use ILF limb attachments, you may be right. I don’t have a problem with Korean, Taiwanese and other foreign manufacturers of bows, just China due to the oppressive government. I have worked there and have seen firsthand the heavy handedness of the regime. The ordinary Chinese citizen is just like us…wants a better life for themselves and their families.


----------



## Steve P (May 14, 2009)

stanlh said:


> I don't think there are any ilf bows made in America. Some American companies that have their equipment made overseas, but none made in the US far as I have been able to tell. Correct me.


Right off the top of my head are CD Archery and Hoyt Archery. CD does risers only I believe.

Steve


----------



## malcolmbarr (5 mo ago)

These are such good value for money I own three of them, and my daughter has one in pink too. There are different versions for US and European markets and my experience is only with the latter.

Quality of finish is excellent with a wide range of anodised color, 3 different let-off draw stops included in the price, as well as modules for 6/7 draw lengths. The draw cycle has a bit of a hump at the end but nothing unmanageable. Back wall on European version is rock solid. Grip feels very nice in the hand, slightly on the narrow side compared to some others. No draw stop on the European version and I personally prefer one, but these can be purchased quite cheaply from Sanlida if you ask them.

Sanlida claim to have licenses for all patented technology used on the bow. I have found their support pretty good when going to them directly.

Only issue I have with the bow is that it has a tendency for the poundage to come up a little short of what has been advertised.

in my view there isn’t anything close to it at its price point of near £500 here in the U.K.


----------



## malcolmbarr (5 mo ago)

The post above related to Sanlida’s Hero X10 compound bow.


----------

